# Swissvax Tours 07 List Closed AGAIN!



## Jac-in-a-Box

By popular request - and I need to get away from the domestic chores :roll: I'll be doing a few UK wide trips this year.

Same format as the previous years. I'll roll up on your doorstep, you give me the keys to your car and I'll beaver away for as long is it takes, 8-10hrs to get your pride and joy looking all sparkly again. I'll drink a fair bit of your coffee and might ask if I can get a quick wash at the end of the day - otherwise you'll not really know I'm there 

*Inside and out - or can be tailored to your needs. 
*Washed , clayed, Swissol Cleaner Fluid and a coat of Swissols finest wax to finish....Saphir or Best of Show depending on colour.
*Wheels cleaned and tyres treated.
*Glass clayed and polished
*Leather cleaned and conditioned with Liquid Leather - get that lovely leather smell back!
*All the other bits 'n pieces as well...but not engine bay!

Weather dependant, I hope to be out and about in mid-March. I'll not be going further South than Lancs / Yorks until I'm in with a better chance of good weather which will probably be April/May.
I'm a long way from home if the weather turns bad on me!

How much? TT's Â£180.00, larger cars negotiable. A little more than previous years I know. Travel, accomodation and material costs etc have risen considerably since I started doing this a few years ago. 
For non- forum members I start at Â£250.00 and there are those out there doing it for Â£350 with a coat of Autoglym and a quick wipe with a Â£20 wax - so I'd suggest, modestly, it's good value.

Last year was a little (very) chaotic and I didn't reach everyone. If you can be flexible with timings it would help enormously. It will help keep down the distance I'm travelling...there's nothing worse than zig-zagging all over the country and I can't hang around being unproductive 

Just need access to an outside water connection and power. Realy not into treating cars on the roadside - gets a little dangerous! Shelter is good but not necessary as I'll have a portable gazebo thingy.

Previous tours:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=40879

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ol&start=0

Names and location and we'll see what can be sorted out 

walsendmag - Newcastle - Complete
YellowTT - nr Newcastle'ish - Complete
Loic - Hampshire (not 26/27 April)
MikeyG - Off the M6 Lancs? - Complete
W7PMC - Lancs - Complete
Multiprocess - Little Old Stroud x2
Gizmo750 - New Forest
NaughTTy - Bucks Complete
Johnwx - West Sussex
phodge - High Wycombe x 2 Done
MrL - Beautiful Berkshire x2?
jacko - Bath
mav 696 - Co Durham - Complete
neil millard TT - Farnham, Surrey
thebears - Bucks Done
markymarkmark - Wallsend - Complete
Blue-iTT - Surrey
epsisteme - Middlesex
Jus-iTT - East Midlands
Resb x 2 Yorkshire - Complete
CurlyBoyJones - Sheffield
itsallaboutmark - N London Complete
blackdragon - S wales
conlechi - S Wales
5cw - Scarborough Complete
mlarner - Berks/Hants
obiwan x 2 - Nr Bolton
koppernob - Baildon, W Yorkshire
itinfleet - Hants
faulky - Warks
whirlypig - Durham - Complete
Ikon66 - S of Newcastle
ays128 - Bolton w/e's London otherwise
Godzilla - Bolton
robkn - Fareham x2?
shaunm - Herts
senwar - Sheffield - Complete
R6BTT - Bucks
gcp - near Multiprocess
Paul-S3 - Chipping Norton
pnptwomins - Bridlington
mlarner - N.Hants
kevtoTTy - Croydon
BigJon - N Oxfordshire x2 
rico - Peterborough x 2
tt_drj - Cheltenham
j600.com - Newcastle'ish
paulie1 - Brighton
John-H - Cheshire
mercedes- slk - Peterborough'ish?
55JW - Northhants
Carly - if you can get to Gloucester?

Next group (South east/ South coast) will start around Mid May...Lee? :wink:

*LIST CLOSED - SORRY* 120 odd cars to get through from here and elsewhere

Please see below the new route Dave proposes doing from 12th June till 26th June 2007.

If your name is on the list please confirm the date and location is ok and either contact myself or Dave to confirm.

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

The week after the Scottish meet would be good for me,but its up to Mav696 aas he was talking about playing the genial host :wink:


----------



## Leg

Dave, as per previous conversations what I am looking for is getting rid of a few light scratches I have been unable to shift. We are talking the kind you can only see under false light and from certain angles but as you know, I'm anal and like it as near perfect as can be.

You wouldnt have to spend as much time on things like wheels and so on (mine are like new) or the interior (again like new) and I wondered if the problem I mention above comes within the remit of your Â£180.00 clean?

Of course I am still looking for the whole thing doing but thats a key driver for me. I have a feeling that if its done by you rather than me Ill get that new car feeling back, its never the same when you do it yourself. 

Im in Leeds btw, power, water, coffee, beer, music and a shower all on hand not to mention a nosy, inquisitive and pretty anal owner! :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Leg said:


> Dave, as per previous conversations what I am looking for is getting rid of a few light scratches I have been unable to shift. We are talking the kind you can only see under false light and from certain angles but as you know, I'm anal and like it as near perfect as can be.
> 
> You wouldnt have to spend as much time on things like wheels and so on (mine are like new) or the interior (again like new) and I wondered if the problem I mention above comes within the remit of your Â£180.00 clean?
> 
> Of course I am still looking for the whole thing doing but thats a key driver for me. I have a feeling that if its done by you rather than me Ill get that new car feeling back, its never the same when you do it yourself.
> 
> Im in Leeds btw, power, water, coffee, beer, music and a shower all on hand not to mention a nosy, inquisitive and pretty anal owner! :wink:


We can make an adjustment if needed Rich - tailored service on offer 

Not attemting to justify my costs, I've treated one or two TT's last year on outside only basis that still sucked up the bulk of a day. I'm sure we can can arrive at a mutually agreeable arrangement though!

Dave


----------



## Multiprocess

A4 and Ford Fusion to be done down here in little old Stroud.

You know the facilities, you been here once or twice!! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

Are you coming down South Dave ?


----------



## saint

I know John C is looking at getting his MkII done and I'll be the same come May. Any indication of a Scottish Tour or shall you just fit in us lot up here when you can?


----------



## robokn

I am also interested in this dave and
can offer similar facilities to leg plus a hot tub
and swimming pool :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750

Why am I not already on this list??? :evil:

( :wink: only joking Dave, but do add me on please)


----------



## NaughTTy

When (that's when, not if :wink: ) you come down this neck of the woods, mine could do with a bit of TLC  Located in Bucks

As I mentioned previously, at least one friend of mine would like theirs done too (3 series Bimma). He's about 7 miles from Stroud so could be combined with a stint at Lee's place if it could be worked out.

I have outside water, leccy and all the coffee and Lucozade you can drink :wink: Might even find some Mars bars and bacon sarnies for you & lots of good curry houses round here too 

Look forward to seeing you Dave


----------



## Johnwx

Hi dave
If you come deeep south to Sunny Sussex then count me in.
Flexible with dates etc.


----------



## phodge

Hi Dave,

Yes please!! A TT and an Evo 6 to be done please. Patio/drive area to work on, outside water and leccy. Plenty of coffee on offer, and even overnight accommodation with dinner if required.

Located in Bucks, about 30 mins from NaughTTy....

Thanks,
Penny.


----------



## WozzaTT

Hi Dave,

Count me in if you make it down Solihull way in May or whatever?

Booze, **** and more booze and **** and overnight accommodation available as before if required


----------



## MrL

Hi Dave, 
Definitely a TT, maybe an A3 as well to be done.
Double garage, running water, leccy, as much tea/coffee, water, beer as you like. Shower, food & accomodation available if required. 
Able to host another car to be done at the same time if needed as well.

Mr L in Beautiful Berkshire.


----------



## jacko

Dave
Count me in if you do come down south,one TT near Bath needs your care.All your needs can be catered for :lol: .
Cheers Jacko


----------



## W7 PMC

I'm already on the list so all i can do is add/vouch for the quality of this fellas work.

Had my RS6 & M5 treated by him & the results were amazing. Not sure how things will look on my current car being Silver but no doubt it will look better than it did when it left the showroom over 2yrs ago.

Can't wait to see you Dave. When are you throwing some dates out??


----------



## mav696

wallsendmag said:


> The week after the Scottish meet would be good for me,but its up to Mav696 aas he was talking about playing the genial host :wink:


11th & 12th of April sounds good to me Andrew


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Thanks for your support and offers of accomodation, food, coffee, beer hot-tubs! etc. That is all really appreciated and makes carrying out these trips so much easier 

Post has only been up for a day; looking at it I'm feeling knackered without having started 

Dates - I'd really like to get those in Yorkshire/ Lancs and all places North of there onto my first trip. Hopefully 1st or 2nd week in March. I'll give you plenty of notice.

I'll pick off the Scottish guys when it's convenient to you...it's all relatively local in relation to everyone else!

Mav and wallsendmag - what do you have in mind? I've got a couple of non-forum members down your way with cars to treat. Be good if I can work those in with whatever it is you need :wink:

Thanks all

Dave


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi dave can you add me to the list i live in surrey.Neil


----------



## mav696

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Mav and wallsendmag - what do you have in mind? I've got a couple of non-forum members down your way with cars to treat. Be good if I can work those in with whatever it is you need :wink:
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Dave


The plan is to do mine and Andrews at my house, it's in Newton Aycliffe, County Durham. There is enough space for 5 cars on the drive so you should have all the space you need.


----------



## thebears

located in Bucks about 5mins from NaughTTy and 20 mins from Phodge

Think my Dad may be up for it as well as his TT never sees a wash! Located in Derby. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

mav696 said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mav and wallsendmag - what do you have in mind? I've got a couple of non-forum members down your way with cars to treat. Be good if I can work those in with whatever it is you need :wink:
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to do mine and Andrews at my house, it's in Newton Aycliffe, County Durham. There is enough space for 5 cars on the drive so you should have all the space you need.
Click to expand...

What he said,I dont know when Yellow wants his done though?


----------



## jedi-knight83

Hi Dave. Drop me a PM if you come near cambridge atall. I'll take you for a drink (even buy it for you  )

Quite keen to meet you to prove im not the jumped up little prick you might think i am. :roll:

anyway.. hope your trips go well. Having done a few short trips (no where near on your scale.. i did 3 cars in 3 days) i know how EXHAUSTING they can be. I spelt for a day straight when i got home.


----------



## BAMTT

Yellow_TT ? Andy whats happened i would of eaten my dinner off your car at Gaydon last year


----------



## 04DTT

Would be interested in getting my TT done if you fancy a trip to Ireland


----------



## YELLOW_TT

BAMTT said:


> Yellow_TT ? Andy whats happened i would of eaten my dinner off your car at Gaydon last year


  No you bloody would not :wink: I have a few swirl marks and no mater what I do I cannot get rid of them so I thought I would get Dave to have look at them


----------



## BAMTT

YELLOW_TT said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow_TT ? Andy whats happened i would of eaten my dinner off your car at Gaydon last year
> 
> 
> 
> No you bloody would not :wink: I have a few swirl marks and no mater what I do I cannot get rid of them so I thought I would get Dave to have look at them
Click to expand...

Well i didn't really want to say anything at Gaydon in case any one else noticed them

Surprised you haven't got a PC


----------



## MikeyG

Dave,

I look forward to seeing you in *North Yorkshire*, many, many miles from Lancashire (well, about 6 actually, and 15 from the M6). Plenty of space, all water/power facilities, and the offer of overnight accommodation if you need it. Weekends are best, but a weekday may be possible, particularly if it's Monday or Friday.

Mike


----------



## markymarkmark

Me too please Dave. I live about 300 yards away from Wallsend Mag, but thats probably not much help if he's not getting his done at his address 

I've got some light swirls I would love disappeared if thats ok ( with any suitable adjustment in fee of course )
I have a garage / drive with water leccy and nice coffee / beer.

Time/Date = your convenience

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

04DTT said:


> Would be interested in getting my TT done if you fancy a trip to Ireland


Or you come over to Scotland :wink:

Just a little too far for a one-off, but you knew that! If there was a group of 4+ cars, then it wouldn't be beyond the realms of possibility?

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

List ammended to include all those interested since my last post, I don't think I've left anyone off? - Thanks 

As with previous years, the same reminder; I *don't* pass off work to third parties, I don't subcontract etc 
If for any reason I can't visit you or re-schedule, then I can recommend someone trustworthy and competent in your area who could help 

Dave


----------



## NaughTTy

Looks like you're gonna be busy Dave :wink:

I'm still working on the other two possibles 

To help you out I've grouped in some sort of geographic order (not perfect but it might help with your route planning:

mav 696 - Co Durham
walsendmag - Newcastle 
YellowTT - nr Necastle'ish
markymarkmark â€" Wallsend
W7PMC â€" Lancs
MikeyG - Off the M6 Lancs
Leg - Leeds

thebears Dad â€" Derby
WozzaTT - West Midlands

NaughTTy - Bucks 1-3?
thebears â€" Bucks
phodge - High Wycombe
MrL - Beautiful Berkshire x2
neil millard TT - Farnham, Surrey
BAMTT - Right down South 
Johnwx - West Sussex
Loic - Hampshire
Gizmo750 - New Forest
robokyn - South Coast 
Multiprocess - Little Old Stroud x2
jacko - Bath


----------



## head_ed

Serve me right for not looking at the events pages more often!

Dave, you have PM. I am another previous more than satisfied customer & can vouch for Dave's superb standard of work. 8)

Looking forward to seeing you in Wales sometime late Spring then Dave.

Mart.


----------



## 04DTT

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interested in getting my TT done if you fancy a trip to Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> Or you come over to Scotland :wink:
> 
> Just a little too far for a one-off, but you knew that! If there was a group of 4+ cars, then it wouldn't be beyond the realms of possibility?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Will have to get working on it. There is at least 4 Irish TT owners here. Come on lads, anyone up for it???

Dec


----------



## Blu-iTT

Hi Dave,

I would be intrested if you venture into Surrey (M25 / A3 junction).


----------



## episteme

NaughTTy said:


> Looks like you're gonna be busy Dave :wink:
> 
> I'm still working on the other two possibles
> 
> To help you out I've grouped in some sort of geographic order (not perfect but it might help with your route planning:
> 
> mav 696 - Co Durham
> walsendmag - Newcastle
> YellowTT - nr Necastle'ish
> markymarkmark â€" Wallsend
> W7PMC â€" Lancs
> MikeyG - Off the M6 Lancs
> Leg - Leeds
> 
> thebears Dad â€" Derby
> WozzaTT - West Midlands
> 
> NaughTTy - Bucks 1-3?
> thebears â€" Bucks
> phodge - High Wycombe
> MrL - Beautiful Berkshire x2
> neil millard TT - Farnham, Surrey
> BAMTT - Right down South
> Johnwx - West Sussex
> Loic - Hampshire
> Gizmo750 - New Forest
> robokyn - South Coast
> Multiprocess - Little Old Stroud x2
> jacko - Bath


Could you poke my name in around the bucks geographical area  (i've already asked Dave)

Cheers!


----------



## episteme

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> List ammended to include all those interested since my last post, I don't think I've left anyone off? - Thanks
> 
> As with previous years, the same reminder; I *don't* pass off work to third parties, I don't subcontract etc
> If for any reason I can't visit you or re-schedule, then I can recommend someone trustworthy and competent in your area who could help
> 
> Dave


Yes you left me off!  *shakes e-fist*


----------



## Jus-TT

NaughTTy said:


> Looks like you're gonna be busy Dave :wink:
> 
> I'm still working on the other two possibles
> 
> To help you out I've grouped in some sort of geographic order (not perfect but it might help with your route planning:
> 
> mav 696 - Co Durham
> walsendmag - Newcastle
> YellowTT - nr Necastle'ish
> markymarkmark â€" Wallsend
> W7PMC â€" Lancs
> MikeyG - Off the M6 Lancs
> Leg - Leeds
> 
> thebears Dad â€" Derby
> WozzaTT - West Midlands
> 
> NaughTTy - Bucks 1-3?
> thebears â€" Bucks
> phodge - High Wycombe
> MrL - Beautiful Berkshire x2
> neil millard TT - Farnham, Surrey
> BAMTT - Right down South
> Johnwx - West Sussex
> Loic - Hampshire
> Gizmo750 - New Forest
> robokyn - South Coast
> Multiprocess - Little Old Stroud x2
> jacko - Bath


Dave you have PM


----------



## Leg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, as per previous conversations what I am looking for is getting rid of a few light scratches I have been unable to shift. We are talking the kind you can only see under false light and from certain angles but as you know, I'm anal and like it as near perfect as can be.
> 
> You wouldnt have to spend as much time on things like wheels and so on (mine are like new) or the interior (again like new) and I wondered if the problem I mention above comes within the remit of your Â£180.00 clean?
> 
> Of course I am still looking for the whole thing doing but thats a key driver for me. I have a feeling that if its done by you rather than me Ill get that new car feeling back, its never the same when you do it yourself.
> 
> Im in Leeds btw, power, water, coffee, beer, music and a shower all on hand not to mention a nosy, inquisitive and pretty anal owner! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> We can make an adjustment if needed Rich - tailored service on offer
> 
> Not attemting to justify my costs, I've treated one or two TT's last year on outside only basis that still sucked up the bulk of a day. I'm sure we can can arrive at a mutually agreeable arrangement though!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Sorry dave been away on business.

Think I misled you too. What I meant was not a discount but I wasnt sure if getting rid of the marks on the car was part of what you did. I think the Â£180 is absolutely reasonable tbh. Im finding I have less and less time to clean the car and cant see me having time to do a full monty every month like I used to. 

Quite looking forward to spending a day on it with you though.


----------



## davidevovi

Posted: Tue Feb 20, 2007 11:16 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Phodge wrote:

Hi Dave,

Yes please!! A TT and an Evo 6 to be done please. Patio/drive area to work on, outside water and leccy. Plenty of coffee on offer, and even overnight accommodation with dinner if required.

Located in Bucks, about 30 mins from NaughTTy....

Thanks, 
Penny.

Please, Please Come

Dinner! - Penny cooking !!!!

This I realy have to see!!!! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## phodge

davidevovi said:


> Posted: Tue Feb 20, 2007 11:16 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Phodge wrote:
> 
> Hi Dave,
> 
> Yes please!! A TT and an Evo 6 to be done please. Patio/drive area to work on, outside water and leccy. Plenty of coffee on offer, and even overnight accommodation with dinner if required.
> 
> Located in Bucks, about 30 mins from NaughTTy....
> 
> Thanks,
> Penny.
> 
> Please, Please Come
> 
> Dinner! - Penny cooking !!!!
> 
> This I realy have to see!!!! [smiley=chef.gif]


I think what he really means is that there's 2 cars to be done at our place.

And I think it will be him that's cooking.

So Dave and I can go out and get a takeaway. Yummy.


----------



## Leg

Dave, probably have my Dad's black 04 plate MX5 to do. What sort of price for that and mine doing please?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Leg said:


> Dave, probably have my Dad's black 04 plate MX5 to do. What sort of price for that and mine doing please?


Rich you must have a very cool dad m8 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Leg said:


> Dave, probably have my Dad's black 04 plate MX5 to do. What sort of price for that and mine doing please?


Rich you must have a very cool dad m8 8) 
My dad used to drive a Xantia


----------



## ResB

What can I say. You might as well count me in if ya can guarantee the weather. 

So, a 911 and a VW Golf for starters. The wifes car is aweful and really needs some attention. I'll give it a once over as it wouldn't be fair to leave all the hard work to you.  I'll speak to the loony's and see if they want theirs sorting as before, DB9 and the 575M. I'm not sure though.

Hey Dave, the 575 is gunna be up for sale soon. The gaffa's found a new toy and he sooo want's it bad.  Images are pathetic really, but there was low light and they were taken with my phone. So, you never know, it might be a CGT that needs some lovin.


----------



## CurlyBoyJones

Please add me to the list.
CBJ
Sheffield.


----------



## scoTTy

I'm a bit slow to spot this thread so likely to be at the back of the queue but I'm up for this. 8)

The earlier the better as far as I'm concerned......before we get another hose pipe ban. :?

*Essex* :wink:


----------



## itsallaboutmark

Yes Please, 1 TT.
I have tried to get you down to North London the last two times you have done this tour.
Would be great if you could get down here whenever you get a chance.
I have a driveway for you to work on.
Mark


----------



## blackdragon

Dave,

Will probably be later in the year, but could you add me to your list please (South Wales).

I think I saw a few people in and around my area in previous posts.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## conlechi

blackdragon said:


> Dave,
> 
> Will probably be later in the year, but could you add me to your list please (South Wales).
> 
> I think I saw a people in and around my area in previous posts.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


Yep, me too please


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> By popular request - and I need to get away from the domestic chores :roll: I'll be doing a few UK wide trips this year.
> 
> Same format as the previous years. I'll roll up on your doorstep, you give me the keys to your car and I'll beaver away for as long is it takes, 8-10hrs to get your pride and joy looking all sparkly again. I'll drink a fair bit of your coffee and might ask if I can get a quick wash at the end of the day - otherwise you'll not really know I'm there
> 
> *Inside and out - or can be tailored to your needs.
> *Washed , clayed, Swissol Cleaner Fluid and a coat of Swissols finest wax to finish....Saphir or Best of Show depending on colour.
> *Wheels cleaned and tyres treated.
> *Glass clayed and polished
> *Leather cleaned and conditioned with Liquid Leather - get that lovely leather smell back!
> *All the other bits 'n pieces as well...but not engine bay!
> 
> Weather dependant, I hope to be out and about in mid-March. I'll not be going further South than Lancs / Yorks until I'm in with a better chance of good weather which will probably be April/May.
> I'm a long way from home if the weather turns bad on me!
> 
> How much? TT's Â£180.00, larger cars negotiable. A little more than previous years I know. Travel, accomodation and material costs etc have risen considerably since I started doing this a few years ago.
> For non- forum members I start at Â£250.00 and there are those out there doing it for Â£350 with a coat of Autoglym and a quick wipe with a Â£20 wax - so I'd suggest, modestly, it's good value.
> 
> Last year was a little (very) chaotic and I didn't reach everyone. If you can be flexible with timings it would help enormously. It will help keep down the distance I'm travelling...there's nothing worse than zig-zagging all over the country and I can't hang around being unproductive
> 
> Just need access to an outside water connection and power. Realy not into treating cars on the roadside - gets a little dangerous! Shelter is good but not necessary as I'll have a portable gazebo thingy.
> 
> Previous tours:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=40879
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ol&start=0
> 
> Names and location and we'll see what can be sorted out
> 
> walsendmag - Newcastle
> Leg - Leeds
> YellowTT - nr Necastle'ish
> Loic - Hampshire
> MikeyG - Off the M6 Lancs?
> W7PMC - Lancs
> Multiprocess - Little Old Stroud x2
> BAMTT - Right down South
> robokyn - South Coast
> Gizmo750 - New Forest
> NaughTTy - Bucks 1-3?
> Johnwx - West Sussex
> phodge - High Wycombe
> WozzaTT - West Midlands
> MrL - Beautiful Berkshire x2?
> jacko - Bath
> mav 696 - Co Durham
> neil millard TT - Farnham, Surrey
> thebears - Bucks
> thebears Dad - Derby ?
> markymarkmark - Wallsend
> 
> Dave


Well, I'm glad your knees are up to more work Dave 

if you want to rest your tired bones and have your cloths washed/repaired/go for a Barinda curry .... you know I have plenty of space and you are very welcome at any time .... just let me know ; I go and get Lucozade and Mars bars NOW :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Thanks for the "extra's" ...gulp!
I know there may be one or two I've left off - your names are in my full PM box and I'll dig them out in a while.

Between all you guys and work from other forums, I'm in for a knee-knackering year again  (Dani, I could be a regular for some therapy and a Barindi or two :wink:  )

Still intend starting mid-March for the Northern England guys. The remainder will be April'ish.
No need to worry about hose-pipe bans either - I've got an approved work-around.

Be seeing some of you soon 

Thanks, Dave


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Dani, I could be a regular for some therapy and a Barinda or two :wink:
> Thanks, Dave


Hi Dave,

you be as regular for Barinda Curry or Therapy as you want. You know my house is big enough.

See you soon


----------



## scoTTy

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> No need to worry about hose-pipe bans either - I've got an approved work-around.
> 
> Be seeing some of you soon
> 
> Thanks, Dave


 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## koppernob

Book me down for one, BD17 for planning purposes.


----------



## thebears

Hose pipe ban was lifted, well for now anyway.


----------



## itinfleet

Dave, put my name down for a visit if you get to North Hampshire area.
itinfleet


----------



## Leg

Dave, add me Dad's MX5 on as well, you can do his the day after mine if you like.

Any dates yetplease? Need to book it in my diary so I dont need the motor.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ObiWan

Dave

Can you put me down for Sue's TT and my A4, the M6 is still gleaming from last time 

Barry


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Thanks for all the "newbies" - list is updated 

Leg - I've PM'd you

Obiwan - your not driving the M6 enough 

My first trip will starting 16th March, the 17/18 are taken at Middlesborough (seperate work from the TTF event) 
I need to be back home for 22nd March and will hopefully restart 23rd through to the 30 March.

So, a few members in the the North of England will be getting PM's within the next day or two...please, try and be flexible regarding dates :wink:

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> My first trip will starting 16th March, the 17/18 are taken at Middlesborough (seperate work from the TTF event)
> I need to be back home for 22nd March and will hopefully restart 23rd through to the 30 March.
> 
> Dave


Let me know when to book Barinda for then


----------



## whirlypig

Dave,

I'd like to be added to the tour schedule if possible. Weekdays, Mon to Thurs, the car will be in a place called "Pity Me" a few miles north of Durham on the way to Chester-le-Street.

Cheers. :wink:


----------



## ays128

Hi Dave,

Can you add me to the schedule.

I can be in Bolton (NW) at weekends or london during the week.
Whichever is sooner 

Thanks


----------



## Godzilla

HI,

I live in Bolton also, would be greatful if either Dave or ays128 would let me know when you are in this area if you do come.

Cheers


----------



## Ikon66

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> So, a few members in the the North of England will be getting PM's within the next day or two...please, try and be flexible regarding dates :wink:
> 
> Dave


will this still include me? will be on skool hols from Sat 31 March


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Ikon66 said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, a few members in the the North of England will be getting PM's within the next day or two...please, try and be flexible regarding dates :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> will this still include me? will be on skool hols from Sat 31 March
Click to expand...

You would have done, except that I knew when you wanted yours doing :wink:

The extra's, via this thread and PM's added - thanks 

Dismal start to to the whole effort - had to cancel the first group due to a snowy forecast  
It's got to get warmer soon!

Dave


----------



## senwar

Dave

Now I've finally got the new motor, I'd like to book in if there's any room/slots? Happy to do later if needs be.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## R6B TT

Dave, can you add me to the Bucks list please - you missed me last year


----------



## gcp

Multiprocess said:


> A4 and Ford Fusion to be done down here in little old Stroud.
> 
> You know the facilities, you been here once or twice!! :wink:


If your visiting Lee then I'm not too far away, can you let me know when your around this way.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Thanks for the extra's...you're on the list 

Getting a little backed up with work, weather has been less than kind too -not helped by Mrs J-i-a-B being less than healthy as well. 
All a little up in the air at the moment, but light at end of the tunnel now. 
Mid April to start all thing being well...possibly earlier for some of the Northern guys.

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Mrs J-i-a-B being less than healthy
> Dave


Pass my love on to Jackie. I hope she'll feel better soon :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Thanks Dani 

And some to you from J :-*

Dave


----------



## B16TTC

Waiting patiently (more so me than the TT) for sometime in May (down in deepest Hampshire)


----------



## KevtoTTy

Dave

Put me on the list please (Souf London)

Kev


----------



## Adam RRS

Is it any cheaper for a roadster?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Adam TTR said:


> Is it any cheaper for a roadster?


It should be more; proofing hoods etc - but it's not :wink:

Are you asking for a visit?

Dave


----------



## BigJon

Two more (A3 & 997) to add to the list Dave. Location is North Oxfordshire.

Cheers


----------



## scoTTy

Get in line big man. You're old car's first! :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Big Jon is on but I'll see you fist Scotty :wink:

Looks as though Mrs J-i-a-B is mending slowly and I'll hopefully be out and about in a couple of weeks ...Northern England first, May onwards I'll be down South 

Dave


----------



## scoTTy

Sounds good. All nice and waxed before Le Mans 8)


----------



## Leg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Big Jon is on but I'll see you fist Scotty :wink:
> 
> Looks as though Mrs J-i-a-B is mending slowly and I'll hopefully be out and about in a couple of weeks ...Northern England first, May onwards I'll be down South
> 
> Dave


Any dates yet Dave? I need to book a day out of my diary m8.


----------



## fire_storm

A big thanks to Dave he came through on Monday and did a fantastic job on my new S4.

Some photos of his handy work


























The pictures don't do dave skills justice, the car looks fantastic. Many thanks Dave.


----------



## A3DFU

Looks mint 8) Like all of the cars Dave does [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## tt_drj

Jac-in-a-Box

You have a PM from another customer for this tour please [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Edit:
Dave,

As per your PM, end May - Early June should be fine (and the w/c 26 May would be ideal if possible :wink. One mk2 TTC for the full treatment please.


----------



## rico

Dave,
As discussed over PM.

One jag xj6 (04), one 225 tt (03), im also a member of the ttoc, so dont know if that will make a difference. One day for each would be enough id imagine.

Any dates after the middle of may would be ideal.

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

All newcomers added to list - please check and make sure. I'm getting invites via PM/email and phone...don't want anyone to feel left out!

First group dates added...Northern England. I'll be seeing the remainder during May/June 

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> First group dates added...Northern England.
> Dave


Make sure you'll let me know when you're curry hungry .....

Oh, I just spent hours doing A3DFU today


----------



## NaughTTy

Dave - just to let you know for your south east section - I'm away from the 7th May untill 13th. If you can work it - the 15th would be good so I can extend my holiday by 1 day


----------



## R6B TT

Dave

If it helps you in terms of geography - NaughTTy is about 20 minutes away from me, and Phodge is about 4 miles.

We have double garage, power and softened water plus all the usual -

Rob


----------



## phodge

Hi Dave,

The 1st page doesn't show that there are 2 cars to be done at mine...a TTR and Evo 6. I hope that's still OK.

Thanks,
Penny.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Dani - I'll be calling :wink:

Paul, Rob and Penny - noted 

Lee (Multiprocess) if you're reading - I need a manager please :wink:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Dave, great news, the dates of 1st and 2nd May are good for us 

Bed and breakfast available so just let us know how many nights?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Dave, great news, the dates of 1st and 2nd May are good for us
> 
> Bed and breakfast available so just let us know how many nights?


Thanks Barry and Sue...7 nights would be fine - I'm knackered before I start 

Seriously, 2 would be good please  I'll arrive the night before I start your first car if Ok?

Dave


----------



## paulie1

Dave
Can you count me in for your South East tour,as i said in PM i'm near Brighton.

Cheers mate
Paul


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, great news, the dates of 1st and 2nd May are good for us
> 
> Bed and breakfast available so just let us know how many nights?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Barry and Sue...7 nights would be fine - I'm knackered before I start
> 
> Seriously, 2 would be good please  I'll arrive the night before I start your first car if Ok?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

No problem at all, we will have the Mars bars and Lucozade in the fridge and the curry on order


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, great news, the dates of 1st and 2nd May are good for us
> 
> Bed and breakfast available so just let us know how many nights?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Barry and Sue...7 nights would be fine - I'm knackered before I start
> 
> Seriously, 2 would be good please  I'll arrive the night before I start your first car if Ok?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem at all, we will have the Mars bars and Lucozade in the fridge and the curry on order
Click to expand...

Nooooo! Don't put Mars Bars in the fridge, they have no taste if you do


----------



## KevtoTTy

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, great news, the dates of 1st and 2nd May are good for us
> 
> Bed and breakfast available so just let us know how many nights?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Barry and Sue...7 nights would be fine - I'm knackered before I start
> 
> Seriously, 2 would be good please  I'll arrive the night before I start your first car if Ok?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem at all, we will have the Mars bars and Lucozade in the fridge and the curry on order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooo! Don't put Mars Bars in the fridge, they have no taste if you do
Click to expand...

I beg to differ Danni..........nothing worse than a soggy bar


----------



## A3DFU

KevtoTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, great news, the dates of 1st and 2nd May are good for us
> 
> Bed and breakfast available so just let us know how many nights?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Barry and Sue...7 nights would be fine - I'm knackered before I start
> 
> Seriously, 2 would be good please  I'll arrive the night before I start your first car if Ok?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem at all, we will have the Mars bars and Lucozade in the fridge and the curry on order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooo! Don't put Mars Bars in the fridge, they have no taste if you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ Dani..........nothing worse than a soggy bar
Click to expand...

Not soggy, but certainly not out of the fridge. 21C is just right [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## John-H

I'm interested - depending if I fix the paintwork in time. I'm near Dani's neck of the woods. Beer and curry sounds good too :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Beer and Curry John - can't say no :wink:

Lucozade and Mars Bars...bags are packed and I'll be on my way tomorrow 

Lee (Multiprocess) has accepted the mantle of being my manager - or as I like to call him "Mission Control" (thanks fella  )
Lee will knock up a list for the next group and I'll be aiming to start mid-May.

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Beer and Curry John - can't say no :wink:
> 
> Lucozade and Mars Bars...bags are packed and I'll be on my way tomorrow
> 
> Lee (Multiprocess) has accepted the mantle of being my manager - or as I like to call him "Mission Control" (thanks fella  )
> Lee will knock up a list for the next group and I'll be aiming to start mid-May.
> 
> Dave


Can't wait see you soon


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beer and Curry John - can't say no :wink:
> 
> Lucozade and Mars Bars...bags are packed and I'll be on my way tomorrow
> 
> Lee (Multiprocess) has accepted the mantle of being my manager - or as I like to call him "Mission Control" (thanks fella  )
> Lee will knock up a list for the next group and I'll be aiming to start mid-May.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait see you soon
Click to expand...

Are you saying you're popping down for a curry, Andy 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Maybe if you have a date free when I'm not working


----------



## Ikon66

dunno how the first day in durham is goin but the weather isn't that good here in sunderland, hope it picks up for you guys tomorrow and sunday [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ikon66 said:


> dunno how the first day in durham is goin but the weather isn't that good here in sunderland, hope it picks up for you guys tomorrow and sunday [smiley=sunny.gif]


Bright sunshine tomorrow and misery from 1330 on sunday for about two hours :wink:


----------



## mav696

wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dunno how the first day in durham is goin but the weather isn't that good here in sunderland, hope it picks up for you guys tomorrow and sunday [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Bright sunshine tomorrow and misery from 1330 on sunday for about two hours :wink:
Click to expand...

I'm sure I've been conned


----------



## hemTT

id be interested! Live in Bradford

Thanks


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Maybe if you have a date free when I'm not working


That'll depend on Dave :?


----------



## whirlypig

Forecast isn't looking great for the next couple of days but then what do the BBC know. Heavy rain forecast for today (Mon) and light rain tomorrow for when my car is due a pampering. Dearly hoping the weather people have got it wrong like they've managed to do for the last 3 weeks. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

The weekend forecast was way out :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Weather forcast for Wednesday is good  So chances sre it will rain


----------



## NaughTTy

Dave,

Not sure if you'll get a chance to see this but I'll text you anyway. A colleague of mine would like his Seal grey 996 doing if you can fit him in. Down south (Winchester I think) or Bucks.


----------



## whirlypig

Another sincere thanks to Dave, good to meet you at long last and many thanks for such a fantastic job on the TT, it feels like I've got a new car again. 

Good luck with the rest of the tour, hope the weather holds up for you.


----------



## ResB

Dave turned up 8am this morning. Guess what? He's brought the rain! So after a week of sunshine Dave arrives and brings the Scottish weather with him. He does it every time. 

So, it's the wife's Golf today and mine tomorrow after we've been for a spin.


----------



## mac's TT

well he's left beautiful [smiley=sunny.gif] behind. It's lovely here


----------



## carly

I'd be interested in this! Is Cornwall too far for you to travel??


----------



## ResB

carly said:


> I'd be interested in this! Is Cornwall too far for you to travel??


Dave, says he would love to but it is quite a trek for one customer unfortunately making it not really viable. He did say if you can muster a few more then perhaps it could be arranged. however if you can come up Gloucester way then perhaps he may be able to help but makes his apologies in any case.

He's nearly done the Wife's Golf.  Then it's oot for a curry...










[Edit]

A few images of the finished Golf.


----------



## carly

Ok thanks for that. I know of one more person that would be interested in cornwalk but will keep my eye out.

I would be willing to travel to gloucester or wherever the place furthest south is that you're visiting so please do let me know!

thanks,

Carly


----------



## omen666

Res, say hi to Dave, missed his call the other day as I was in the US.

Golf looking great, sure the 911 will be too 8)


----------



## A3DFU

omen666 said:


> Res, say hi to Dave, missed his call the other day as I was in the US.
> 
> Golf looking great, sure the 911 will be too 8)


Nice to know you are still around


----------



## omen666

Hi Dani

I am still around


----------



## davidg

omen666 said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> I am still around


Hi Damon 
Still spinning around :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

omen666 said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> I am still around


You got a different sticker on that Beemer though :roll:


----------



## 55JWB

Guys,

Just spoken to Dave, can you put me on the list. I have had a quick look down and I think its Justin is in East Midlands, which I think I am classed as, (NN16) so would mean Dave does not have too far to travel if we were close together date wise...

Many thanks

Jason


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Carly - Gloucester area would be good if you can make it 

Jason your on the list.

I don't want to dissappoint anyone but the list is closed...I've somehwere around 120 cars to get through (that'll take a large quantity of Lucozade Mars Bars and Ibruofen  )

Dave


----------



## NaughTTy

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Carly - Gloucester area would be good if you can make it
> 
> Jason your on the list.
> 
> I don't want to dissappoint anyone but the list is closed...I've somehwere around 120 cars to get through (that'll take a large quantity of Lucozade Mars Bars and Ibruofen  )
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Did you add my friend's 996 in there somewhere? - I think the other 2 possibles I originally mentioned have pulled out so now would just be mine and the Porker. 

As I said on the other thread. Really hope your eye clears up soon and without the need for the extra treatment. Get well soon mate


----------



## scoTTy

Any update on the tour of the south?


----------



## A3DFU

scoTTy said:


> Any update on the tour of the south?


I heard last weekend that Dave is still off work.

Hope you'll be fighting fit soon again, Dave :-*


----------



## loic

scoTTy said:


> Any update on the tour of the south?


Also awaiting news on southern leg of tour...


----------



## scoTTy

A3DFU said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update on the tour of the south?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard last weekend that Dave is still off work.
> 
> Hope you'll be fighting fit soon again, Dave :-*
Click to expand...

Thanks Dani. I didn't realise he'd been ill. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Get well soon Dave. :wink:


----------



## tt_drj

Does anyone have any news on Jac-in-a-Box :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I talked to him a couple of weeks ago his eye had flared up again and was having to go back to the docters about it


----------



## John-H

Oh no - I PMd him the other day - I'd hoped he was over that by now. Get better soon if you're reading this Dave!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Good to go now...only wish I could have been working earlier, just found a little difficult driving with one eye!
Just been speaking to "mission control" (Multiprocess) Lee has a list of those who will be on my next trip starting next week.

Hopefully something will be posted here very soon.

Looking forward to getting out and about again 

Dave

John-H got your PM - will reply soon. A lot of catch-up to do with PM's 
and mails!


----------



## NaughTTy

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Good to go now...only wish I could have been working earlier, just found a little difficult driving with one eye!
> Just been speaking to "mission control" (Multiprocess) Lee has a list of those who will be on my next trip starting next week.
> 
> Hopefully something will be posted here very soon.
> 
> Looking forward to getting out and about again
> 
> Dave
> 
> John-H got your PM - will reply soon. A lot of catch-up to do with PM's
> and mails!


Great to hear you're mended now Dave. Looking forward to seeing you soon


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Good to hear you are 100% again Dave if you are in the northeast you always know where there is a bed for the night or week


----------



## John-H

Phew, I was starting to get worried about you when all was quiet. Glad to hear you're OK


----------



## phodge

Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good to hear you are 100% again Dave if you are in the northeast you always know where there is a bed for the night or week


Same for the Wilmslow curry area, Dave.

Bed, washing machine, sewing machine, iron and curry to the ready when ever you want


----------



## scoTTy

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Lee has a list of those who will be on my next trip starting next week.


Glad you're feeling better. 

Please be aware that I'll be away at Le Mans from Thursday next week thru to Monday...just in case I'm on next weeks list.


----------



## Multiprocess

Please see below the new route Dave proposes doing from 12th June till 26th June 2007.

If your name is on the list please confirm the date and location is ok and either contact myself or Dave to confirm.

This also appears on the first page of this thread.

5cw - Scarborough	12th June 2007
pnptwomins - Bridlington 13th June 2007
CurlyBoyJones - Sheffield 14th June 2007
thebears Dad - Derby	15th June 2007
mlarner	Northants	16th June 2007
55JW	Northants	17th June 2007
naughTTy	Aylesbury	18th June 2007
naughTTy	Aylesbury	19th June 2007
naughTTy	Aylesbury	20th June 2007
R6BTT	Bucks	21st June 2007
thebears	Bucks	22nd June 2007
phodge	Bucks	23rd June 2007
phodge	Bucks	24th June 2007
daviddevovi - Bucks	25th June 2007
MrL	Berkshire	26th June 2007

Please confirm ASAP.


----------



## phodge

A weekend slot? Fantastic! Confirmed!!!

  

Dave, you are welcome to stay at mine as many nights as you need....and we have plenty of local curry houses to try....!!


----------



## phodge

Ooops! Just noticed that you've got davidevovi down separately to me....that's the second car in my 2!! 

Just to confirm - 2 cars to do at mine - 1 TT and 1 Evo. Please take davidevovi off the list. I'll beat him up tonight for all the confusion he's caused! Sorry.


----------



## Multiprocess

phodge said:


> Ooops! Just noticed that you've got davidevovi down separately to me....that's the second car in my 2!!
> 
> Just to confirm - 2 cars to do at mine - 1 TT and 1 Evo. Please take davidevovi off the list. I'll beat him up tonight for all the confusion he's caused! Sorry.


OK, noted, I will amend the route.


----------



## NaughTTy

Hi Lee,

Only now need 2 dates instead of 3 - both at my house.

The other chap is confirming with me if he's free. He can't do the 19th and most probably not the 18th so probably best if I take the 19th for my car and he takes the 20th. I'll confirm by the end of today if the 20th suits him.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

phodge said:


> A weekend slot? Fantastic! Confirmed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, you are welcome to stay at mine as many nights as you need....and we have plenty of local curry houses to try....!!


Curry and bed....life couldn't get any better  
Seriously though Penny, kind and generous offer which I'll gratefully accept. Thanks!

I'm house trained and I own slippers :wink:

For everyone else on the list that Lee has been good enough to put together...early confirmation would be good. 
I don't have access to mail/PM's while I'm away, any last minute changes please communicate via Lee - he'll then point me in the right direction (I hope :wink: )

I'll be on my South Sunday night - see you soon 

Dave


----------



## thebears

Good for me on the 22nd and I'm checking with old man bears if he still wants his doing. He was thinking of selling it for a MK2.

As soon as i know you'll know.

Dale


----------



## thebears

Dave

Just checked with me Dad, he is def selling his TT for a MK2 so is going to pass on the offer.

Sorry to mess the schedule

Dale


----------



## R6B TT

I think 21st is OK - will check my schedule tomorrow, it depends on if I can offload the Sweden trip. If not we can swap around amongst ourselves I hope. If the double-booking of Daveevo and one of NaughTTys gives a gap then I could have both cars done (tt + crv)


----------



## NaughTTy

R6B TT said:


> I think 21st is OK - will check my schedule tomorrow, it depends on if I can offload the Sweden trip. If not we can swap around amongst ourselves I hope. If the double-booking of Daveevo and one of NaughTTys gives a gap then I could have both cars done (tt + crv)


Remember it's Silverstone on 21st Rob (depending on your plans of course)


----------



## R6B TT

NaughTTy said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think 21st is OK - will check my schedule tomorrow, it depends on if I can offload the Sweden trip. If not we can swap around amongst ourselves I hope. If the double-booking of Daveevo and one of NaughTTys gives a gap then I could have both cars done (tt + crv)
> 
> 
> 
> Remember it's Silverstone on 21st Rob (depending on your plans of course)
Click to expand...

I know - but if thats the day .... unless Dave fancies a day off at Silverstone of course. I'm hapoing I can unload Copenhagen onto my fat German colleague as I've persuaded my boss that it is really his responsibility not mine


----------



## 55JWB

Happy Fathers Day to me! 

Thanks for keeping on top of the list Lee :wink:

Jason


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Slowly coming together!

I'm more than happy for you guys in the Bucks/Aylesbury areas to swap dates to suit individual needs.

I'd love to go the F1 day - sadly so far behind on ths years schedule to be able to justify taking a day out (we'll see though)

Look forward to seeing you all soon 

Lee; the bears Dad has dropped out in Derby...I've got that slot filled now from someone outwith the forum. No adjustments to dates needed (yet).


----------



## phodge

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I'd love to go the F1 day - sadly so far behind on ths years schedule to be able to justify taking a day out (we'll see though)


We're going to the F1 day and have a spare seat in the car.......


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

phodge said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to go the F1 day - sadly so far behind on ths years schedule to be able to justify taking a day out (we'll see though)
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to the F1 day and have a spare seat in the car.......
Click to expand...

Tempting Penny! We'll see how the dates and route pans out; if I could decide closer to the time? 

Got your PM with details too, thanks.

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

R6B TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think 21st is OK - will check my schedule tomorrow, it depends on if I can offload the Sweden trip. If not we can swap around amongst ourselves I hope. If the double-booking of Daveevo and one of NaughTTys gives a gap then I could have both cars done (tt + crv)
> 
> 
> 
> Remember it's Silverstone on 21st Rob (depending on your plans of course)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know - but if thats the day .... unless Dave fancies a day off at Silverstone of course. I'm hapoing I can unload Copenhagen onto my fat German colleague as I've persuaded my boss that it is really his responsibility not mine
Click to expand...

Certainly appears to be a slot or two spare appearing Rob if you want the CRV doing. 
I am very tempted by the F1 day but will need to see how date and route sorts itself out.

Slightly different tack - for those in the Aylesbury/Bucks area, I may need to go to Chipping Norton for a day or two. I can see on the map how far it is...ideas of journey times early in morning or late evening? Heavy traffic etc. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## NaughTTy

Google Maps reckons 1 hr 11 minutes but I would allow 1hr 30mins - you never know what the A41's going to be like.


----------



## itsallaboutmark

According to Google Maps I am 40 - 45 minutes from Aylesbury/Bucks....

I live quite North London almost Hertfordshire....

If you have a spare slot that would be great, if not no worries I'll wait my turn.


----------



## SAM_TT

please add me to the list, incase you get a few more cars in the essex area, would love a supr shiny car for the summer 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

SamTT - let's see what can be done. I've several in that area - fingers crossed.

Otherwise, I'm ready to go on this one...a little messy to start, but I think that's sorted now.

Those that I've contacted as potentials (Itsallaboutmark and PaulS3 I'll contact you shortly) a little juggling perhaps needed in Bucks/Aylesbury.

See you soon 

Dave


----------



## PissTT

Just trying to add my name ... as per my previous post 

thanks

--p


----------



## Coope

Hey Dave,
I'm in a small town called Ware, about five miles north up the A10 of junction 25 of the M25.
If you in the North london area some time soon I would love to you to have a crack at my car ?

Gary

p.s hows the eye by the way /


----------



## scoTTy

Coope said:


> Hey Dave,
> I'm in a small town called Ware, about five miles north up the A10 of junction 25 of the M25.
> If you in the North london area some time soon I would love to you to have a crack at my car ?
> 
> Gary
> 
> p.s hows the eye by the way /


...and Ware is only 10 mins from mine :wink:


----------



## Coope

Hey ScoTTy,
where are you based ?


----------



## Multiprocess

Guys, I'll have a word with Dave in the morning and let you know what he says.


----------



## Coope

Thanks Lee :?: , much appreciated
:lol:

Forgot to add that if you need to contact me during the day I can't pick up from my Forum Email address so please use [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## scoTTy

Coope said:


> Hey ScoTTy,
> where are you based ?


'arlow :wink:


----------



## Coope

Dont want to hijack this thread so pm'd ya ScoTTy


----------



## NaughTTy

Lee (and Dave if he's listening!)

My Porker man has had to pull out as his diary is now full for the week Dave is around here. Therefore I only need the one day from the 3 originally allocated. Probably best if I take the 20th as it keeps all the Aylesbury/Bucks ones close together. 

Sorry to change plans again


----------



## phodge

NaughTTy said:


> Lee (and Dave if he's listening!)
> 
> My Porker man has had to pull out as his diary is now full for the week Dave is around here. Therefore I only need the one day from the 3 originally allocated. Probably best if I take the 20th as it keeps all the Aylesbury/Bucks ones close together.
> 
> Sorry to change plans again


You're getting as bad as me!! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee (and Dave if he's listening!)
> 
> My Porker man has had to pull out as his diary is now full for the week Dave is around here. Therefore I only need the one day from the 3 originally allocated. Probably best if I take the 20th as it keeps all the Aylesbury/Bucks ones close together.
> 
> Sorry to change plans again
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting as bad as me!! :wink:
Click to expand...

 

Spoke to Dave last night and confirmed the 20th so he'll be staying with you from then, Penny (or the night before).


----------



## phodge

No probs. We'll be ready when he appears...


----------



## Coope

Hey Dave, have pm'd Lee


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Little update for those on my current tour list...the coc*ing weather has forced me to temporaily retire. 
Got away with Mon, Tues and Wednesday - just. Thursday torrential rain meant a wasted day in Leeds and the forecast for the next 3 days or so for further South was looking bleak too.

Just as soon as summer returns I'll be on my way. I'll be staying with those pre-arranged dates. Those who have been rained off I'll reschedule from the 27th June onwards providing we can reach convenient dates for you.

Sorry, just haven't found a way of controlling the weather yet!

Dave


----------



## NaughTTy

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Little update for those on my current tour list...the coc*ing weather has forced me to temporaily retire.
> Got away with Mon, Tues and Wednesday - just. Thursday torrential rain meant a wasted day in Leeds and the forecast for the next 3 days or so for further South was looking bleak too.
> 
> Just as soon as summer returns I'll be on my way. I'll be staying with those pre-arranged dates. Those who have been rained off I'll reschedule from the 27th June onwards providing we can reach convenient dates for you.
> 
> Sorry, just haven't found a way of controlling the weather yet!
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, sorry I missed your call.

Fingers crossed for the weather down here Dave. So far it looks like sunshine and showers for most of the week but it'll probably be all change by the time we get there. Not great for car cleaning but it could make for some entertainment at Silverstone when they get the tyre choice wrong :roll: :lol:


----------



## Coope

Hey Dave, dont know how this works......do I wait for you to contact me or do I add my name to a list somewhere ?

Gary


----------



## 55JWB

Obviously Dave behind cos of the weather, Lee do you know how he is doing?? and where he is??

Cheers

Jason


----------



## Multiprocess

He is going to start again on the 27th June with the people that he didn't get to last time.

I will publish a route at the end of this week for his journey, so watch this space.

Lee


----------



## Coope

Coope said:


> Hey Dave, dont know how this works......do I wait for you to contact me or do I add my name to a list somewhere ?
> 
> Gary


Sorry to repeat myself  but do I wait for the route then add my name to it or do you do it for me :?:

Gary


----------



## tt_drj

Lee

When are you planning to route Dave through Glos?

We're going away for a fortnight from 14 July... and moving to Hants at the end of August!


----------



## itinfleet

Lee/Dave
I take it, it's a case of keeping an eye on this post to see when your name comes up. Correct?


----------



## Multiprocess

I will be posting up a new route starting 26th June 2007 tomorrow morning, so watch this space.


----------



## thebears

Saturday or Sunday would be good


----------



## phodge

thebears said:


> Saturday or Sunday would be good


Will you not be at Donny on Sunday then...??


----------



## thebears

phodge said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday or Sunday would be good
> 
> 
> 
> Will you not be at Donny on Sunday then...??
Click to expand...

OK "a staurday or sunday would be good, but not Donny"


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday or Sunday would be good
> 
> 
> 
> Will you not be at Donny on Sunday then...??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK "a staurday or sunday would be good, but not Donny"
Click to expand...

DITTO!!! only got 9 days holiday left 'til end of March next year


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Been keeping an eye on the weather over the last few days...hard to believe it's near the end of June 

Forecast for the next week is looking cr*p too. Until I can see a distinct improvement that's likely to last beyond a couple of days, there is little point in me moving.

I don't see the 26th as being a starter at the moment...Lee, I'll give you a call tomorrow Monday morning.

Hope you'll all understand and not be too unhappy - plenty of time to get to you!

Dave


----------



## phodge

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday or Sunday would be good
> 
> 
> 
> Will you not be at Donny on Sunday then...??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK "a staurday or sunday would be good, but not Donny"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DITTO!!! only got 9 days holiday left 'til end of March next year
Click to expand...

I think we're all in the same boat! David hasn't got *any* holiday left now until after Christmas.


----------



## MrL

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Been keeping an eye on the weather over the last few days...hard to believe it's near the end of June
> 
> Forecast for the next week is looking cr*p too. Until I can see a distinct improvement that's likely to last beyond a couple of days, there is little point in me moving.
> 
> I don't see the 26th as being a starter at the moment...Lee, I'll give you a call tomorrow Monday morning.
> 
> Hope you'll all understand and not be too unhappy - plenty of time to get to you!
> 
> Dave


Dave, no worries about tomorrow if you consider the weather too bad, it isn't very nice at all today. Just let me know of a possible future date, I'll copy Lee in on this as well.

Gary


----------



## 55JWB

Lee,

I have a holiday coming up, would be good to get a handle on roughly when Dave is starting and where he might be... I know you are both working on it, if you need my holiday dates via PM, let me know...

Jason


----------



## Coope

PM'd you Dave :lol: 
Yes I know its long  ...sorry !


----------



## Jus-TT

Dave you have a PM.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

PM's and mails all answered - I think!

Can't believe the weather at the moment, I'm sure it's as frustrating for you as it is for me...as soon as it looks as though I can get around a week of semi-decent weather I'll be on my way  
(and I need to get out of the clutches of Mrs J-i-a-B :roll: )

Dave


----------



## 55JWB

Dave,

I am back from Holiday and keen to get cracking whenever you can....

Lee, not sure if you are still helping with the logistics, just a reminder I can do weekends or midweek if need be :wink:

Cheers

Jason


----------



## tt_drj

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> PM's and mails all answered - I think!
> 
> Can't believe the weather at the moment, I'm sure it's as frustrating for you as it is for me...as soon as it looks as though I can get around a week of semi-decent weather I'll be on my way
> (and I need to get out of the clutches of Mrs J-i-a-B :roll: )
> 
> Dave


Not replied to mine... Any idea if your route will take in Gloucs before the end of August? Otherwise I'll have moved to Hants/Berks border!


----------



## tt_drj

Bump


----------



## ResB

Dave,

Need mine doing again.  Just can't get the time to do it myself.


----------



## paulie1

Dave,any update on the tour?
Any idea when you'll get down to the South Coast?!
Cheers


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

I'm moving down South on Tuesday - a few non TTF jobs to do first on the way down rather than make a big leap in one go.

I'm aiming to be at Penny's "phodge" (thanks  ) on Friday/Saturday. I'm hoping to do all those that I had scheduled in for the June trip before I got rained off...R6BTT, phodge, naughTTy, thebears, Mrl, PaulS3 etc

I'm aiming for 2 weeks or so - I'd be grateful if all those living in the Aylesbury /Bucks area could sort out convenient dates amongst yourselves please....it'll save me a huge amount of time.

paulie1 and tt_drj could you PM me a contact No by Tuesday lunchtime or text me on my mob (No on my site).

This won't be the only trip I'm doing - need to be back home early Sept for a week or so, then I'll be back down.

Hope it stays sunny down there - peeing down up here!

Dave


----------



## Coope

Hey Dave, dont know whether I am on the list yet but my car is in desperate need of your care and attention so if a slot opens up can I be considered. I am in a small town called Ware in Hertfordshire ( 5 miles north of junction 25 of the M25 along the A10.
My car is available every day in my office car park. We have some really good pubs, bars and restaurants and I would make you really welcome. If you wanted to do anyone else's cars while with me your welcome to use the car park.

Gary ( Coope )


----------



## paulie1

Dave,PM sent.


----------



## NaughTTy

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I'm moving down South on Tuesday - a few non TTF jobs to do first on the way down rather than make a big leap in one go.
> 
> I'm aiming to be at Penny's "phodge" (thanks  ) on Friday/Saturday. I'm hoping to do all those that I had scheduled in for the June trip before I got rained off...R6BTT, phodge, naughTTy, thebears, Mrl, PaulS3 etc
> 
> I'm aiming for 2 weeks or so - I'd be grateful if all those living in the Aylesbury /Bucks area could sort out convenient dates amongst yourselves please....it'll save me a huge amount of time.
> 
> paulie1 and tt_drj could you PM me a contact No by Tuesday lunchtime or text me on my mob (No on my site).
> 
> This won't be the only trip I'm doing - need to be back home early Sept for a week or so, then I'll be back down.
> 
> Hope it stays sunny down there - peeing down up here!
> 
> Dave


Dave, I had a chat with all the Bucks peeps yesterday. We would like to try to aim for the following:

phodge - Friday, High Wycombe (is this still OK Penny?)
Me - Saturday, Aylesbury (my place)
daviddevovi (Mr phodge) - Sunday, High Wycombe
thebears (now an S3) - Monday, Aylesbury (my place)

Rob (R6B TT) is on holiday for 2 weeks after the 18th so I'm not sure we'll manage to fit his in. Any ideas Rob?


----------



## scoTTy

Dave,

Since my name was on the list before some of the people you mention and I'm in a similar locality, should I be organising a date or am I set for a visit on another trip?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

You're not left out Paul (Scotty)...every possibility that I'll catch you on this trip  .

Be good if you could PM your contact details please - address/contact No.
Trying to juggle people into an orderly queue :wink:

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Paul (naughTTy) - thanks 

We'll stick with your programme - I was waiting for a reply from a fellow in Herts; he hasn't, so I'll go with what you've sorted out - and subject to Penny being happy with arrangements?

I'm sure I can catch Rob when he's back from his hols.

Dave


----------



## NaughTTy

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Paul (naughTTy) - thanks
> 
> We'll stick with your programme - I was waiting for a reply from a fellow in Herts; he hasn't, so I'll go with what you've sorted out - and subject to Penny being happy with arrangements?
> 
> I'm sure I can catch Rob when he's back from his hols.
> 
> Dave


 

I'll pm my address.

Dale's S3 will be new (ex-demo) so you may want to contact him to discuss? I was going to e-mail him your e-mail address but your website isn't working from the link on your signature :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Not sure whats wrong with site - I've asked my web-man to look.

My email: jacboxATblueyonder.co.uk ...bung the @ in at the right place :wink: 
Or give him my No ....my bills are getting stupid!

Dave


----------



## phodge

Friday and Sunday are fine with us.  
Dave, are you sure you won't get delayed by the weather again? Tuesday and Wednesday aren't looking too clever.... :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

phodge said:


> Friday and Sunday are fine with us.
> Dave, are you sure you won't get delayed by the weather again? Tuesday and Wednesday aren't looking too clever.... :?


Good to hear you approve of Pauls plan Penny!

The weather - yep, it's pretty poor. First car in Middlesborough on Wednesday, Thurs in Leeds - then you.
If I believed in the weather forecast I'd never get away - if I don't get going now, I'll never get anywhere this year :wink:

Showers I can cope with - just!

Dave


----------



## thebears

I'm happy with Pauls plan, i'll drop my car off at his place and then he can give me a lift to work.

Lets just pray DVLA get my number plate transferred in time or the plan looks set to fail! (for me) I should be collecting it Saturday so can spend the weekend driving it and the Dave can spend the Monday cleaning it.


----------



## 55JWB

Dave,

If you have not already re-done your batting order, I might be able to sort something as per our conversation yesterday...??

Jason


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Shuffled/self-sorted everyone about Jason, so Friday can't be done.

I'll get down to Penny's and see how things are working out and I'll give you a call - def' get you on this trip 

Dave


----------



## 55JWB

Thanks Dave.. :wink:


----------



## 55JWB

Well, its taken a while, but dave is finally here... had dinner with us tonight and will be starting my car in the morning 

I will do what I can to get some decent photo's

Jason


----------



## Ikon66

55JWB said:


> Well, its taken a while, but dave is finally here... had dinner with us tonight and will be starting my car in the morning
> 
> I will do what I can to get some decent photo's
> 
> Jason


can you ask Dave if he'll call in and do mine on his way back to scotland please


----------



## Multiprocess

Dave is on a short trip down south of england so if anyone wants there car doing in the next two weeks, please urgently get in contact with me.

[email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Jevs

My paintwork's in desperate need of some help! I've emailed your ttoc address.


----------



## jacko

I have emailed you.

cheers jacko


----------



## Multiprocess

Jevs said:


> My paintwork's in desperate need of some help! I've emailed your ttoc address.


No email yet Jevs.


----------



## Jevs

Resent.


----------



## 55JWB

Dave did a sterling job as usual, I am trying to upload more pics... :wink:

I have edited this post to show the links as the image was huge!

Jason

http://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000402ma2.jpg

http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000419tm1.jpg

http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000422bn5.jpg

http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000412ow2.jpg

http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000406ue8.jpg

http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000426yi7.jpg

http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000415cd7.jpg

http://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000403zi6.jpg

http://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000392ha3.jpg

http://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... 007fy2.jpg

Enjoy 8)


----------



## Jevs

Resent.


----------



## Jevs

Did you get it?


----------



## Multiprocess

All emails received, list is now closed as Dave is fully booked again.

All those that expressed an interest have been included and we will be in touch over the weekend with your dates next week.


----------



## tt_drj

Any news on when the tour continues?


----------



## NaughTTy

tt_drj said:


> Any news on when the tour continues?


I doubt Dave will come south of the border again 'til next year now.

(I'm ready to be proved wrong though  )


----------



## R6B TT

And he missed me AGAIN


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

R6B TT said:


> And he missed me AGAIN


And it pained me to do so Rob...I was within a day or two of knocking on your door when Jackie was whipped into hospital. I couldn't find out for sure what was happening and had to do the right thing and get home. She's fine now.

I know a lot of you will be disappointed, but with the weather getting colder and less predictable, it's unlikely that I'll be travelling far until next year.
I can't get the best from the products in the cold, I don't work well in the cold and I'm not into doing anything that doesn't meet my standards or your expectations.

For those that I won't see and I'd said I would get to - I'm sorry  
To those that I did see, I can't thank you enough for your generous and welcoming hospitality; beer, curries, a bed for the night - the list goes on 
Without that sort of help, these jaunts around the country would be difficult do and be a lot less fun! Thanks all.

Every intention of doing the same next year once the weather warms up. Those that have been missed this year, for one reason or another, will be the priorities on my list - assuming you're still keen for a visit!

Just as well point out now, that it's very likely I'll not be travelling with my "Swissvav approved tag" in 2008. 
They, SV GB, are imposing some rather greedy and unacceptable conditions on my continuation of the association with them (and all other approved detailers) 
I'll be "independant" but still using the same products - it'll not make the slightest difference to what you'll get!

Again, sorry to those who've been left out and a big thanks to those who've helped me on my trips this year.

Dave


----------



## RK07

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he missed me AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> And it pained me to do so Rob...I was within a day or two of knocking on your door when Jackie was whipped into hospital. I couldn't find out for sure what was happening and had to do the right thing and get home. She's fine now.
> 
> I know a lot of you will be disappointed, but with the weather getting colder and less predictable, it's unlikely that I'll be travelling far until next year.
> I can't get the best from the products in the cold, I don't work well in the cold and I'm not into doing anything that doesn't meet my standards or your expectations.
> 
> For those that I won't see and I'd said I would get to - I'm sorry
> To those that I did see, I can't thank you enough for your generous and welcoming hospitality; beer, curries, a bed for the night - the list goes on
> Without that sort of help, these jaunts around the country would be difficult do and be a lot less fun! Thanks all.
> 
> Every intention of doing the same next year once the weather warms up. Those that have been missed this year, for one reason or another, will be the priorities on my list - assuming you're still keen for a visit!
> 
> Just as well point out now, that it's very likely I'll not be travelling with my "Swissvav approved tag" in 2008.
> They, SV GB, are imposing some rather greedy and unacceptable conditions on my continuation of the association with them (and all other approved detailers)
> I'll be "independant" but still using the same products - it'll not make the slightest difference to what you'll get!
> 
> Again, sorry to those who've been left out and a big thanks to those who've helped me on my trips this year.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hi Dave

Will you be working from home?

I sent you a PM but I know you get bombarded with PMs. Just tried to get the Mini done this side of winter.

Thanks

Matthew


----------



## R6B TT

Dave

I'll have a go with the PC when I'm off next week - glad Jackie's ok, thats the most important thing!


----------



## MrL

Dave,

Glad to here Jackie is recovering well, and I look forward to seeing you next year. 3rd time lucky eh ? :lol:

Mr L


----------

